# Scrollbar in Combobox/Auswahlsliste?



## Shugen (15. Juni 2004)

Huhu Leutz... =) 

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu einer Combobox/Auswahlsliste in html. 

Und zwar hab ich eben mal wieder an einer Form gefummelt auf der ich auch wiegesagt Comboboxen/Auswahllisten habe. Dort befinden sich auch Comboboxen/Auswahlisten mit mehr als 20 Eintraegen. Nun hab ich mir ueberlegt, ob man vielleicht irgendwie Realisieren kann, das man auch eine Scrollbar in der Auswahlliste hat?  Denn ich meine mit mehr als 20 Eintraegen in einer Combobox/Auswahlliste ist die angezeigte Liste doch ziemlich lang . Klar, man koennte eine mehrzeilige Auswahlliste machen, dann hat man seinen Scrollbar, aber mir geht es halt darum, das die Combobox/Auswahlliste immernoch wie ein Drop-Down Menu aufgeht. Ausserdem ist die Combobox/Asuwahlliste auf der Form dann immernoch nur 1 "Zeile" gross und man hat ja nicht unendlich Platz auf so einer Form, wenn die Seite Ordendlich aussehen soll  . Hat da viellleicht jemand eine Idee? Denn ich glaub ich hab sowas auch schon auf 1-2 Seiten gesehen. Ich gehe davon aus, das das nur mit einem Javascript oder aehnlichem zu Realisieren ist, aber das ist fuer mich kein Problem, wenn jemand fuer mich einen Ansatz oder ne Hilfe oder aehnliches hat. 

Greetz, Shugen


----------



## xxenon (15. Juni 2004)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, aber üblicherweise macht der Browser bei Auswahlen doch sowieso Scrollbalken ab einer gewissen Größe?!

Versuch doch bitte mal ein Beispielformular zu finden, wo der Effekt so ist wie du dir das vorstellst, und poste den Link.


Regards...


----------

